#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Liber Falxifer PDF

## Grimreaperchild

Does anyone have a PDF for liber falxifer you can send me to my email at [email protected] or a link I can go to to download it. I saw the grim reaper when I was little by him standing on the right side of my bed and his presence woke me up. I stared at him for about two minutes into his deep black abyss face before turning around to wake up my parents and then he left . If you can help me because I'm really obsessed with him since the day I saw him and I finally came across liber falxifer which is what I really need so I would appreciate it , Thanks.

----------


## Grimreaperchild

Thanks but I tried to already maybe it's that I'm using my iPhone I'm in a program cuz I was supposed to be in prison 15 years soo ima have to sneak the computer.. Besides that does anyone know how to summon the grim reaper which I think means seeing him?

----------


## Grimreaperchild

I'm in a Christian program so I have to hide anything unchristian but I'm allowed to use the computer.. Basically I'm in an alternative living facility cuz I went into a jail diversion program so I'm being treated like a mental patient.

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

Hello again,

From what I have read regarding the liber falxifer it is not something you can just pick up and start, it requires alot of dedication and such by the user, in your current situation aswell it would be next to impossible to get the items you need to do any of the rituals.

If suppose you found a spell that do intact summon the Grim Reaper or a malevolent spirit masquerading as it do you have any idea of what might happen to you or your soul? The grim reaper doesn't just appear to scare you or say hello he is the personification of death, the angel of death recognized by different cultures and religions by different names and such, I personally would not dabble in that department for safety.

Have you considered the Necronomicon, forget the crap you read on the Internet about it's authenticity, it Is a good place to start, it's simple and requires only a black pen to write on a white sheet of paper and 2 white candles which I assume would be somewhat easy for you to attain. 
Take the time to check it out, the Necronomicon spellbook, remember it's still very dangerous and if you **** around with any system you WILL get your ass handed to you on a platter by forces you do not understand and there is not a damn thing you will be able to do about it!

----------


## dragonash_1

> Does anyone have a PDF for liber falxifer you can send me to my email at [email protected] or a link I can go to to download it. I saw the grim reaper when I was little by him standing on the right side of my bed and his presence woke me up. I stared at him for about two minutes into his deep black abyss face before turning around to wake up my parents and then he left . If you can help me because I'm really obsessed with him since the day I saw him and I finally came across liber falxifer which is what I really need so I would appreciate it , Thanks.


Try this link ---> http://www.scribd.com/doc/55165690/Liber-Falxifer-666

However, I can't promise you of its genuinity. You will have to be the judge yourself in this case. I, for one, would suggest keeping away from such benelovent methods and rites. Well, thats just a personal opinion. :-)

----------


## Grimreaperchild

Thanks dragonash_1 you rock!!

----------


## Belasko

It ain't genuine so he don't rock.

----------


## Grimreaperchild

Yeah for real plaguejester I've been waiting for someone to tell him it's genuine but yeah I'm pleased nd waiting to get my materials ordered to start getting visions by offering to San la muerte like rum cigars roses and food since all the other workings takes too much stuff but I'm sure that I'll get visions since I've seen him before... can't wait =D

----------

